# Joshua Jones



## CB Jones (Mar 7, 2020)

On March 1, 2020, Joshua lost his fight.  He was born February 29, 2000 and due to complications during birth, he went 13 minutes without oxygen which caused a severe case of cerebral palsy.  Doctors gave him a 50/50 chance of surviving the night, but he was born a fighter.  All the doctors, told us his life expectancy would be 7-14 years but again...he was fighter.  Over the last 20 years, he battled respiratory problems which included 30-40 hospital stays most lasting for weeks at a time.  But even while fighting that, he was always happy and loved supporting his younger brother, Jacob.

He loved traveling to karate tournaments and was very popular at them.  Over the years, he became friends with many of the competitors.  Weekends that he was not able to travel, he demanded constant updates on the tournament.  He was also very quick to fuss at my wife and I if he thought we were being too tough on his brother.  

Joshua and I spent hours upon hours going over video footage and pictures from karate tournaments to make highlight videos for his brother, other competitors, and tournament/organization promotional videos.  He touched a lot of peoples lives and most people never forgot him once they met him.  

His verse that he lived by:

Joshua 1 9
Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 7, 2020)

One of my favorite videos we made....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2020)

There are no words for situations like this. I'm sorry.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 7, 2020)

Sorry for your loss my friend. Loss like that is a horrible thing stay strong. Thoughts to you and your family


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2020)

I am very sorry sir.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2020)

R.I.P

Our hearts are with you and your family, brother.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2020)

I am so very sorry for your loss, My sincerest condolences to you and your family


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2020)

We will have you and your family in our thoughts, brother. He sounds like quite a blessing to everyone.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 7, 2020)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. As Gerry said, everything I’ve seen here and everywhere else you’ve posted about him previously seems like he was a big blessing to everyone around him. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## W.Bridges (Mar 7, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Your son will be in my prayers, as I'm sure he'll be in many others.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh brother... I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you and your family must be going through. I know he was Jacob's biggest fan... and the joy he got from the tournament videos was so beautiful. A massive heart... I truly feel for you, Jacob, and the family. Please take care of each other and take your time with how you feel.

And great verse too <3


----------



## donald1 (Mar 8, 2020)

It's sad when stuff like this happens. Despite what difficulties he faced he still kept a brave face ,and a cheerful smile. He cared deeply for his brother. Enough so that he was willing to stand up for him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 8, 2020)

Prayers lifted. RIP


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Mar 9, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss.  Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 9, 2020)

Through your families love and Joshua's determination, he created a beautiful legacy. 
I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## John Brewer (Mar 9, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, prayers for the family..


----------



## O'Malley (Mar 10, 2020)

Sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## granfire (Mar 27, 2020)

My deepest condolences
May his memory be a blessing!


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh man.  So sorry to hear this sad news.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 1, 2020)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family during this immeasurable time of sorrow.


----------

